# Интернет > Графика >  Программа PhotoInstrument

## lesnik124

*PhotoInstrument*-Волшебный "Легкий" Редактор для обработки портретов цифровых фотографий. 
От Очистителя Кожи до придания ему Гламурного Вида "глянцевых журналов", попутно включая инструменты для: 
ретуширования, удаления красных глаз, сглаживания морщин, увеличения чёткости, коррекции цвета и многого чего еще,
 для приданию портрету совершенного вида и желаемой привлекательности.

*Операционная система:*Windows® NT4/2000/XP/Vista
*Язык интерфейса:* Multilanguage
*Размер:*6.33 MB
*Лекарство:*Присутствует
*Скачать:*Скачать на Letitbit
*Скачать:*Скачать с Turbobit
*Скачать:*Скачать с 4Files.net Платно
*Скачать:*Скачать с 4Files.net Бесплатно

----------

